# What is the origin of your username?



## Aali (May 16, 2016)

Inspired by the Miitomo question 

Mine is a chunk of my real name and a nickname I received at an online gaming news site apprenticeship when someone was too lazy to type my entire name (Which is long and uncommon) XD So he just called me Aali (It's basically just Ali with an extra A) and it stuck


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2016)

Damien is my favorite name. I split it in half and switched some letters around.


----------



## Tensu (May 16, 2016)

I know my username is really bland, but I've used this name FOVEREVER in all sorts of places since I was little. You can literally look up my Club Penguin name from when I was little and you'll see the same name.


----------



## Elphie (May 16, 2016)

I was really into the musical Wicked when I first got ACNL so I named my character 'Elphie', which I believe was the nickname Glinda gave Elphaba in the musical c: So yeh my user is the same as my ACNL name


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 16, 2016)

I came up with mine some many years ago for my Xbox Live gamertag. I was going for a codename kind of thing I guess.


----------



## Red Cat (May 16, 2016)

My favorite color is red and favorite animal is a cat, so there you go. Plus there is a wine named Red Cat which is okay, but that's not really the reason behind it.


----------



## Oldcatlady (May 16, 2016)

can't remember exactly, but it's probably because I'm going to become one in a few dozen of years


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 16, 2016)

It comes from my favorite Disney channel: Jetix


----------



## seliph (May 16, 2016)

Null was taken


----------



## marinamarina (May 16, 2016)

my inspo marina from acnl + my fave


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 16, 2016)

I randomly came up with mine in like 5th grade and thought it sounded silly and it sort of just stuck


----------



## Hatori (May 16, 2016)

Mine was my very first ACNL mayor's name, so I signed up and made an account on TBT using my mayor's name. I also now use it as an alias. 

Some have thought it came from Hatori from Fruits Basket or Hattori Hanzō (whom I both like so it's a-okay with me)


----------



## N a t (May 16, 2016)

I created my username when I first signed up for etsy. I signed up for etsy, because tons of people sell bones and taxidermy on there, and after I was shown etsy for the first time I kept going back for the easy access to all of these bones, preserved specimen, and cool crafts. I love dead stuff lol. I collect it, and I dunno where the baby really came from. I just wanted something that started with the same letter as bone, and I grew to like the name a lot.


----------



## Llust (May 16, 2016)

i just like the word, and the aesthetic of space is something ive always been into


----------



## Peter (May 16, 2016)

my name was taken so I just threw an x in instead of an e


----------



## Bowie (May 16, 2016)

_The_ Bowie.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 16, 2016)

it's pretty simple, I like spicy food so my nickname is pepper


----------



## Akira-chan (May 16, 2016)

I looked up cute names 4 my mii and This came up, also part weeb


----------



## Mints (May 16, 2016)

I honestly don't remember, i feel like my name is basic though (cry)


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 16, 2016)

I was using an old username I had for my Twitter account.


----------



## mogyay (May 16, 2016)

mog is a nickname and i added yay because 3 letters isn't enough for many websites


----------



## Red Cat (May 16, 2016)

nvll said:


> Null was taken



You could have been something like Zero or Nobody or Nothing, but maybe those names were taken too.


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 16, 2016)

I don't know. I just use this as a surname for most of my accounts for pretty much anything!


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 16, 2016)

I wanted a play on words to hello kitty.


----------



## Seroja (May 16, 2016)

Mine is the name of my mayor. It means water lily in my language.


----------



## Cascade (May 16, 2016)

Sabrina is my favorite gym leader but since she's already taken from username Candice is my second favorite.


----------



## Fantasyrick (May 16, 2016)

Well I was signing up for gamefaqs for fantasy life and I combined fantasy + plus my name/nickname Ricky/Rick 
And fantasyrick was created.


----------



## Nunnafinga (May 16, 2016)

I got my name from this scene in _A Christmas Story_.It's just after the famous leg lamp is destroyed and all the Old Man can say is something that sounds like "nottafinga".I changed it a bit to "nunnafinga" because I thought it rolled off the tongue a tad better.


----------



## Trip (May 16, 2016)

Mayor.Trip

At the time I made my account I really liked Animal Crossing: New Leaf and thought that my username should be mayor and then my name. 
Now I'm not so into it because I don't play Animal Crossing as much as I did when I made my account.
Looking to save up for a username change and change it to just Trip because that's my first name and I'd like my username to be more simple.
Hopping it's not taken by some inactive use though ahaha.


----------



## vel (May 16, 2016)

I think I was obsessed with Panic! At the Disco and 5SOS when I made this account, and 5SOS did a video where they said "Go panic at a station," or something weird like that and I liked it so it stuck, and also it's my league login name (panicstatiion) and it looked cool at the moment but now it's lame.


----------



## Irelia (May 16, 2016)

It's the main character in an anime called Akagami no Shirayukihime. 
I found it to be a beautiful name, and a befitting username.


----------



## Araie (May 16, 2016)

I remember, about a year or so ago, I was trying to come up with a decent username for Minecraft. I looked around for a while, and I found the name Athena to be rather nice, but I figured it would've already been taken. So, I changed it up a bit, and eventually came up with Araie.


----------



## Invisible again (May 16, 2016)

Mine's because I'm invisible everywhere I go.


----------



## focus (May 16, 2016)

i mean.. if it isnt obvious enough..


----------



## Dorian (May 16, 2016)

Mine is my actual name.


----------



## Crash (May 16, 2016)

mine is a nickname I've had since I was twelve or thirteen, and has stuck so much so that really only my family/old friends still call me by my real name. it comes from the fact that I may possibly be the clumsiest person on the face of the earth -- it's awful, it really is. im talking spilled drinks at least twice a day, tripping over everything, bumping into everything...​


----------



## seliph (May 16, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> You could have been something like Zero or Nobody or Nothing, but maybe those names were taken too.



What the **** Metal Gear character was called "Nobody"?


----------



## LethalLulu (May 17, 2016)

My old username was Archaic Lullabies, but I ended up using the name Lulu shortly after making that for a quick nickname.  Lulu, short for Lullabies of course.  I then loved Lulu so much that I literally opened up a dictionary, looked through every L word until I hit lethal and fell in love.  If Lethal Lulu is not available, I default to Lethal Lullabies.  (ofc league is the only place this has happened)


----------



## Aronthaer (May 17, 2016)

Mine's been around forever, I don't remember exactly how it started. I invented the name, but I don't remember if it was for my novel or a username first. I came up with it around six or seven years old, when I first got into writing, and now that I'm actually writing a novel for reals, it's pretty nostalgic to keep it around.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 17, 2016)

nvll said:


> What the **** Metal Gear character was called "Nobody"?



Snake's secret cameo character in Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## leftTBT (May 17, 2016)

---


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 17, 2016)

Harry Potter. I'm honoring the Brightest Witch of her Age


----------



## kayleee (May 17, 2016)

It me name


----------



## visibleghost (May 17, 2016)

a bad inside  joke about the suggestions  a website gave me when the username i wanted to take was already taken. it seriously suggested stuff like [chosen username]melongirl ! so basically .. yeh. we were going to roleplay vocaloid characters so that's why the len part is in there.


----------



## Nightmares (May 17, 2016)

I was desperate for a new username, so I searched online and this page came up - there was a list of random words, and Nightmares was on it......I've always been a night owl, and the word night sounds so nice, so I chose it xD


----------



## Pokemanz (May 17, 2016)

In sixth grade me and my friend were obsessed with Pokemon, and one day my friend brought a Gen IV guide book with him (since Gen IV was recent) and my teacher was all like, "put that away Pokeman!'

AND THUS I started using that name on Mario Kart DS and practically everywhere else soon thereafter. I've gone by that for many years but now I've kinda dropped it and just go by Nat, which is still an online alias. Perhaps one day I can change my name on here...


----------



## Mellyjan3 (May 17, 2016)

My real name, Melissajane C:


----------



## Zane (May 17, 2016)

i'm zane and i'm not creative


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (May 17, 2016)

I spend a good amount of my time hatching shiny Pok?mon and Spritzee was one of my favourites.


----------



## endlesssky (May 17, 2016)

It goes way back to a trip I took with my family. We were outside having dinner, then I remember myself insisting we take a moment to look at the 'endless sky'. I am also currently (trying) to write a novel/short story titled "Endless Sky", so my username came from that and the memory of the family trip.


----------



## Fleshy (May 17, 2016)

An inside joke type thing with my siblings,


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

a character from 'almost transparent blue' by ryu murakami.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (May 17, 2016)

My mayor's full name XD that's all. Aria means "air" but also relates to birds this symbolizes her relationship with Jay and my love for bird villagers, Nook comes from Tom Nook. She was adopted by Nook and grow up learning from him. Violet is a very important surname in my original story and so is a nod to that.


----------



## ellarella (May 17, 2016)

"Ralle" is a common nickname for people with my name, and backwards it's "ellar", which then became "ellarella" since it sounded cute


----------



## Princess Keira (May 17, 2016)

My username is princess because I like princesses & Keira is named after my cat that I lost on 30th March 16, my cat was a 14 year old female black Tortoiseshell, she had a litter of 3 kittens & I kept 1 of her kittens a ginger male half Persian, I named him Toby & he will be 13 years old in July.

- - - Post Merge - - -



This is Keira a few months before we lost her.


----------



## Zerous (May 17, 2016)

My username was the result of my friend and I talking together on the spider-web when we were in primary school.


----------



## jiny (May 17, 2016)

something random popped in my head and it was kianli.


----------



## Chris (May 17, 2016)

My name is Tina. It started off as a nickname online, but when I first moved out of my parents house at 18 I just stopped going by my legal name altogether.


----------



## Tao (May 17, 2016)

'Taokaka' without the kaka.


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 17, 2016)

When I reset my town a week or so after I made it, I ended up resetting late at night and I was tired, so I misspelled my town name as Lucanosa instead of Lacunosa.  When I joined TBT, I just used my town name.

LOL a lot of people on here think my name is Luca or related to it, when in reality it's far from it.  I'm still tempted to reset and buy a username change just to make it right.


----------



## himeki (May 17, 2016)

evvie is a nickname ive had since i was a kid, people call me it irl too lmao
mayor because i used to play acnl lmao


----------



## SoftFairie (May 17, 2016)

Kidcat is best cat...

Olivia is my fav overall villager though


----------



## Miii (May 17, 2016)

I just used the name of my second character in ACNL xD My mayor's name is my name, and my other 3 characters are Miii, Mii, and Mi which are all versions of Me. So it's a town full of me. Yeah.


----------



## Kapriznyy (May 17, 2016)

German term of endearment. I really love terms of endearment in general, but I've got German heritage and I like the way it looks and sounds as well.


----------



## shannenenen (May 17, 2016)

My name is Shannen, and I get a lot of jokes and puns made about my name. Honestly, every time I join a new website it's a toss up between a ton of nicknames that I really love.

This one is my favorite, though. It's a variation on a joke my friend Alex would always make. Whenever he was approaching me during school, he'd just say "shananananananananananan BATMAN!" and it was quite funny. Plus he called me Shannenenen all the time as a play on that. It's a really unique username and I never have any trouble with having it already taken, so that's a plus.


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 17, 2016)

Gay virginity in slang-

I just made it up on the spot because my ACNL food were cherries, and I am a fan of rainbows.


----------



## Gizald (May 17, 2016)

A dungeon and dragons name Generator because i lack originality lol


----------



## ShinyYoshi (May 17, 2016)

I wanted something I never used before so I thought of a username that crossed Pokemon and my favorite Nintendo character. I always say I wanna change it, but I probably won't.


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 17, 2016)

Well, my ex always used to call me puffycheeks, since i've got a babyface apparantly, and I love wolves, so that's how I came up with wolfycheeks. Pretty boring really. It just kinda sticked to me from then on.


----------



## debinoresu (May 17, 2016)

the original name i had picked for myself +my last name plugged into a translator and then romanized


----------



## Katattacc (May 17, 2016)

Mine actually came to me in a dream lol. In my dream I was trying to come up with a new username and I came up with this one and then I tried it in real life and it worked. I suppose it was a reflection on my real life because I was trying to come up with a new name for my tumblr since for the past I had always used the name Silky Kitty... figured I had outgrown that.


----------



## Lujei (May 17, 2016)

Mine is a character's name in a game no one has ever heard of (trust me, you haven't XD). After playing the game, I realized I really liked her name, so i named one of my original characters after her and eventually started using it everywhere, mostly because i think its really awesome and very unique. And its pronounced 'loo-jay' XD


----------



## RaineyWood (May 17, 2016)

It's a mix of my online Alias (Raine) and my ACNL town name (Fae Wood).
It's not that creative but I like it.


----------



## Diancie (May 18, 2016)

just the pokemon diancie lol nothing special.


----------



## DaCoSim (May 18, 2016)

Parts of my name. DAna and not telling my maiden and married name but you get the picture.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (May 18, 2016)

I combined my favorite name and my favorite animal, on other sites im FoxDragon, so thats a combination of my fav animal and my zodiac animal :3


----------



## Corrie (May 18, 2016)

Corrie is a cute girls name I really like.


----------



## Spongeygirl14 (May 18, 2016)

I was a 14-year-old Spongebob lover at the time (now I'm a 23-year-old JoJo lover).


----------



## Spongebob (May 18, 2016)

take a guess


----------



## dierefuji (May 18, 2016)

i used a random username generator awhile back and this popped up and i thought it was nice
ive been using it everywhere now


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 18, 2016)

Undertale + AnimalCrossing = SansAnimalCrossing That simple.


----------



## raeyoung (May 18, 2016)

Niji is rainbow in Japanese and Nymphia is Sylveon in Japanese. I just put that together.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (May 18, 2016)

Mine is interesting...it's my school login name xD. That's how I remember it. It's very unique, so it's never taken


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (May 19, 2016)

Lost stems from my interest in hiking, getting lost is a part of the experience on any long distance trail. The Everfree Forest is a location in the MLP reboot. Combine the two and there you have it.


----------



## Aloha (May 19, 2016)

My name was inspired by my love for Hawaii


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 19, 2016)

my username is henry's original catchphrase. when i joined this forum, henry was my favorite back then so i used his catchphrase as my username.


----------



## Naekoya (May 19, 2016)

my username all started from a league ign change (also tried to match my bf's) 
it means "Mine" in Korean x3 and ever since then it's been pretty stuck with me and everyone knows me 
by it now more like heh.


----------



## radical6 (May 19, 2016)

bingotheelf!


----------



## himeki (May 19, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> Niji is rainbow in Japanese and Nymphia is Sylveon in Japanese. I just put that together.



weeb
im joking btw[/colour]


----------



## r a t (May 19, 2016)

I held a contest last year (or the year before, who knows) that was for a new tumblr username, the winner was rosietti which combined my name and resetti, I took out the i and bought a username change and taadaah


----------



## Ookami (May 19, 2016)

This is the first place I have "Fideloi" in. I don't know really why or where it came from, but it's a fine name I thought. Probable Danisk or Norweigan c: 
I've had lots of contacts with friends from there, and somehow that name "popper" up one day. I've had other usernames like "Penelo", "Jupiter" and such.


----------



## MayorBilbo (May 19, 2016)

My acnl character's name is Bilbo and he is the mayor. Other sites it's CappnPiggy though, I can't even remember where it came from.


----------



## Pookie4557 (May 19, 2016)

I have a stuffed polar bear named Pookie and on a different site I had to add numbers so I put my two favorites 45 and 57 together.


----------



## N e s s (May 19, 2016)

Well, i really liked playing Ness in the super smash bros games, and i'm a HUGE earthbound fan. So i think its a bit obvious where my username came from


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 20, 2016)

I was a scenester friend hoe on myspace, and it was a cool thing to have your name and then a word that started with the same letter, K is a really hard letter for cool words so I'd steal c words, crunk music was kind of popular, so I chose Krunk but, more so in the meaning of krunk meaning rad or whatever. It stuck and it's never taken on sites so I keep using it.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 20, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I was a scenester friend hoe on myspace, and it was a cool thing to have your name and then a word that started with the same letter, K is a really hard letter for cool words so I'd steal c words, crunk music was kind of popular, so I chose Krunk but, more so in the meaning of krunk meaning rad or whatever. It stuck and it's never taken on sites so I keep using it.



I always thought it was krunk for crazy drunk.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (May 20, 2016)

I stole it from a fanfic I read a long time ago. Saw the word, thought it'd be cool for a name.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 20, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> I always thought it was krunk for crazy drunk.



That definitely also applies. XD


----------



## Cailey (May 20, 2016)

it's ma name


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 20, 2016)

Obviously the Mario series had an influence on my username, but I wanted to have something hinting at my Nintendo heritage while I was growing out of Nintendo games. I then came up with the brilliant idea to change a few letters to make it unique and that is how "PoizonMushro0m" came to fruition! (I haven't been able to spell poison correctly since!)


----------



## kenna (May 20, 2016)

it's just my name hahaha i'm boring and uncreative when it comes to usernames.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (May 21, 2016)

It means 'the pretty flower' in French. I made it up when I was actually somewhat fluent in French. These days I've forgotten most of it.


----------



## silicalia (May 21, 2016)

Mine was inspired by Silica from SAO. I just put an extra syllable on the end for originality. It's been my username for like 3 years, or whenever SAO came out


----------



## windloft (May 21, 2016)

ruza is romanji for ルーザー. i got it based off of one of my favorite songs from junko yagami!


----------



## Han Solo (May 21, 2016)

Well...


----------



## skarmoury (May 21, 2016)

skarmory but with 'armory' spelled as the British-English 'armoury' ...
It seemed like a witty tumblr username before heh. x)


----------



## Kevinnn (May 21, 2016)

Kevin Kevin. Kevinn are all taken
oh ya and my name is Kevin


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 22, 2016)

My username is embarrassing. I joined this website when I was 15 and obsessed with One Direction. *Heather* = My name *Styles* = Harry _Styles_ I'm honestly so embarrassed. I want to change my username, but I have to save up my TBT which is difficult because I'm a spender. ;-;


----------



## LunarMako (May 25, 2016)

A TV show called Mako Mermaids. I've always love mermaids.


----------



## Bowie (May 25, 2016)

It means God.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 25, 2016)

It was an old Twitter handle (@).


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

idk, I just think the letter X is neat and wanted my new username to have an x in it


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 25, 2016)

I wanted a name that was "rare" in a sense, in that it is just a normal word. But it also had to sound sort of cool. Kaleidoscope and Kaleidoscoped were taken as Minecraft usernames (which is where all of this started) so I just took the plural of kaleidoscope.


----------



## classically.trained (May 25, 2016)

Lol i had no idea what to make my username when I made this account. I just knew I liked animal crossing.


----------



## Llust (May 26, 2016)

i like iphones


----------



## Ayaya (May 26, 2016)

Back around 2008, I wanted a new alias for a fresh start on my first livejournal account. Since I like anime/manga I thought a japanese name would be nice, so I picked Aya. My friends then started calling me "ayayayaya" playfully. 

When I joined the forum, Aya was taken so I went with Ayaya in a hurry. I'm keeping the name for now.


----------



## colbydog49 (May 26, 2016)

sadly i hate my username but it comes from my name Colby. I have no clue where tf dog49 came from but it's there


----------



## MayorVillager (May 28, 2016)

It's a bit obvious, isn't it?


----------



## milkyi (May 28, 2016)

i like melanie martinez


----------



## namiieco (May 28, 2016)

colbydog49 said:


> sadly i hate my username but it comes from my name Colby. I have no clue where tf dog49 came from but it's there



well atleast you can change it when the seashells get distributed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

milk is a nice word but the username was taken so i just settled on milque


----------



## ibelleS (May 28, 2016)

My first Neopets username + a nickname an Animal Crossing villager gave me


----------



## MiraculousGiraffe (May 29, 2016)

I'm a fan of Miraculous Ladybug and giraffes are my favorite animal so I just put them together and BAM! MiraculousGiraffe was born.


----------



## Duzzel (May 29, 2016)

Duzzel is my username for almost all games I play and it's not commonly used, so luckily for me it stays fairly available.

But it's from a manga I read years ago called Vampire Game.


----------



## Brad (May 29, 2016)

Ask my dad.


----------



## riummi (May 29, 2016)

random generator and then i mixed it a little


----------



## Opal (May 30, 2016)

accidentally posted twice XD


----------



## Opal (May 30, 2016)

I don't remember, but my usernames are usually based on names that I really like at the time of creating them or movies/animes. 
I guess I really liked the name opal back then since its unique, but right now its just like meh


----------



## chaicow (May 30, 2016)

My username was a typo that I've stuck with for years


----------



## Alex518 (May 30, 2016)

my name is alex and my birthday is may 18th


----------



## pochii (May 30, 2016)

I put random letter that I liked together and I ended up with this. It's cute and I really love it. ^-^


----------



## Emachi (Jul 28, 2016)

my one is a combination of my boyfriends online name and the Pokemon Emolga.
His name is Zoachi and we both really like Emolga so he combined the two and made Emachi which I started using as my name on things.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2016)

I like the name in general and it's became an inside joke with some people I know because they know I like S?rgio Godinho lol


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

from tonic water, i really like tonic water


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 28, 2016)

i had to change my username because of Sudden Paranoia sso i just came up w somethig and i like ghosts so idk i just . changedi t to this.


----------



## Paxx (Jul 28, 2016)

Honestly? I have no idea. I just thought it sounded cool. x'D It's usually Topaxx (which came from Topaz) but I thought I'd shorten it for this forum. I looked it up however a long time ago to see if Pax was a real word and it was. It is a latin word meaning "peace". That's kind of nice to know. ;u; I am pretty peaceful. ~


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 28, 2016)

Mine is a combination of Alex Ovechkin, a Washington Capitals player, his number, 8, and the first syllable of my name.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jul 28, 2016)

It originally was a username someone made up in a username contest for me and it was a FNAF related username (ya know Foxy) but I am not really into FNAF anymore but foxes are my favorite animals so I just use it for a lot of things now as my user.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jul 28, 2016)

Well, I was joining an Animal Crossing forum and I'm a person. Makes sense, yes?


----------



## LadyAsuna (Jul 28, 2016)

I just really like SAO


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 28, 2016)

It comes from my name, Greg.

Idk why I put the iii's tho


----------



## xara (Jul 28, 2016)

I've been obsessed with Marina and the Diamonds lately, and I took inspiration from her song 'How to be a Heartbreaker'


----------



## vel (Jul 28, 2016)

this current user is based off of a character from fe fates, velour


----------



## Albuns (Jul 28, 2016)

A shortened version of the username I normally go by and ''kun'' because I don't even know anymore.


----------



## Togekid (Jul 28, 2016)

In the New Leaf game, you become a mayor, and my irl name is Joe. Literally the most uncreative name ever created.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 28, 2016)

Well, my mom made the username back when I got my ACC account back in 2008. I still have it, yet i'm inactive on ACC and will never get back on there. 5 years later I grew on the username. So now, whatever forum or site I go to, Paperboy012305 will *always* be my username.


----------



## LunarMako (Jul 28, 2016)

From a tv show called H20: Just Add Water. It's a show about three girls who became mermaids in a moon pool is a place called Mako. So "LunarMako".


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 28, 2016)

Based off of the word Xerox lmaooo


----------



## boujee (Jul 28, 2016)

A character from homestuck who I now despise 
Whenever I get anon confessions I always think they're really talking about gamzee which makes it funny


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 28, 2016)

I just decided to reuse my ACC username.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 28, 2016)

Liam because it's my name, and slash because it just sounded gory and cool.
It's not some self harm thing.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 28, 2016)

I chose my username because I love foxes and I wanted to add something with a little "pop" to it... so literally soda.  I'm funny...
On other sites I also go by Fox Pop.


----------



## Elov (Jul 28, 2016)

I first created it while thinking about a new name to change to on runescape. I liked it because it was short in characters, it wasn't taken, and it was variation of love. I pronounce it a different way than most people do though. I don't like how people initially pronounce it. So I guess that's the only drawback for me. Also it's an actual name for some people, so sometimes it's taken on other websites.


----------



## creamyy (Jul 28, 2016)

Just an internet name I've been going by tbh


----------



## jiny (Jul 28, 2016)

i remember now! there is a user here named xianli, i really liked it so i just replaced the x with a k. i'm so original


----------



## PrincessApple (Jul 28, 2016)

So in middle school me and my friends watched alot of annoying orange (when it was a lot more popular) and since i was smallest they started calling me midget apple, however in highschool i realized i didnt like being called a midget anymore so i changed it to princessapples and that became my username for everything EXCEPT HERE when i made a typo and accidentally misspelled apples as appels ;-; i am now princessappels on bell tree forums.. -cries-


----------



## Puffy (Jul 28, 2016)

I love idol groups! Puffy Amiyumi is one of my favorite groups.


----------



## piske (Jul 28, 2016)

I made it up. I really wanted the name peche but I think it was taken, so I threw a 'u' in it to make it a different name. I like it though! :> I think it's pretty cute lol...


----------



## treetops (Jul 28, 2016)

I've always been a fan of usernames that are just one certain word, like Galaxy or in my case, Treetops. I find those names to be a little more unique and memorable. The reason why I chosen Treetops in particular is that I find it to be a cute word and I like how it's associated with nature.


----------



## Charlise (Jul 29, 2016)

Charlise is my favorite low-tier villager, so I just used her name


----------



## Daydream (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't really know. When I was younger and had accounts on a few forums/games, my username was always Pox. xD It then evolved to Pix, which I've been using ever since.

Sadly, this username was used on this forum. I was in a rush when I created my account back in April. I actually made it just so I could get Frita on the Villager Trading Plaza, which I ended up not even getting, lol. So, I still wanted Pix but I decided to find a random letter to follow it, and it was R. Now, I hate my username and I want to change it. I have plenty of bells but I just don't know what username I should choose.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 29, 2016)

My username's origin is from Webkinz, many years ago xD (I bought so many Webkinz back then, and now I don't even play it. So much money spent on it >.<)


----------



## Greninja (Jul 29, 2016)

I was obsessed with Greninja...


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 29, 2016)

Watchmen movie


----------



## Draoii (Jul 29, 2016)

Sorta a reference to Haru in Iwatobi xD


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

I love Animal Crossing New Leaf, and 10, so boom. You got ACNLover10, i wanna change it now though.


----------



## AvengerOfHyrule (Jul 29, 2016)

My mayor and town name haha. Marvel and LoZ respectively


----------



## Loveafghanistan (Jul 29, 2016)

My love for afghanistan


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 29, 2016)

My name and year of birth. Since Amanda is such a common name it's almost never available. I don't have any nicknames I'd care to use as a username in an open forum, and I've never been keen on having some random word/quote/whatever be my name..My name is Amanda. Adding to that for the sake of clarity is fine (so amanda1983), using a pet name if we're friends is fine, being 5 years of age or under so inclined to muddle my name is fine - in all other cases, I prefer to be referred to by my name.


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jul 29, 2016)

i am super super clueless when it comes to anything + like I am a mayor on acnl


----------



## Tensu (Jul 29, 2016)

Azure is such a pretty color.


----------



## Draco (Jul 29, 2016)

It is Latin for Dragon. i have used it for long time .


----------



## Licorice (Jul 29, 2016)

I just really like licorice.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jul 29, 2016)

Ehingen is a small town in southwestern Germany. And I'm a guy, obviously.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 29, 2016)

My username is xSuperMario64x because SM64 is one of my favorite games of all time. Also, I wanted to use something that no one else would use.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 29, 2016)

I was living in an apartment that overlooked a forest when I first made my account.


----------



## Libra (Jul 29, 2016)

It's my zodiac sign. ^_^


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 29, 2016)

The Pennifer is a play on Penelope, my user name ... I also get Pennster, Penniferous, Penelorama, etc ... My full original user name is Lady Penelope Silverspoon and my online friends had names like Lord Evermore Bestermore Handsomer, Lady Lolita, The Dragon... lol  
(We are going back a few years here)
I have been Mayor Penelope in all my Animal Crossing games and most recently, of course, my ACNL TubeTown
Penelope is not my RL name


----------



## Chicha (Jul 29, 2016)

toukool is based off Touko from Pokemon Black and White who is currently my avatar. I decided to combine her name with cool from a silly pun that Touko sounds like too cool = toukool.

I've been wanting to change my username recently tbh but then again, another part of me is tempted to go for an animated gif avatar. The seashells I have can be used for one or the other. Eh, who knows.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 29, 2016)

It's my username on an MMORPG and I'm known online by people as Mint/Minty


----------



## Franny (Jul 29, 2016)

the french word for sugar since i freakin love candy
and also its my favourite character from an rpg game called OFF so thats pretty neat how that worked out


----------



## UnderWish (Jul 29, 2016)

I have multiple usernames I've gone through

My first being webkinz where i was angles11 xD I was really young and misspelled angels.my favorite number was 11.

My second account was on runescape where I was jmx3 which was part of my first webkinz code, i still use it to this day on some things.

My third was minecraft, where I've used
jmx - shown above
celestialwish - i love the stars and such, and one of my characters names is Wish
finalabsolution - Absolution meaning 'formal release from guilt' i was going through a suicidal stage at this point.
thecomicsans - the font & an undertale character
sanstheskelepuns - undertale character xD

on here, it's just my ACNL town and character name. (will be changing it when I can though x-x)


----------



## Lyraa (Jul 29, 2016)

I really like space/galaxy themed names and I did a Google search on some names and ended up liking Lyra quite a bit, although I had a few others in mind that were really nice. But unfortunately the name was already taken so an extra A was added on the end.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jul 29, 2016)

I have no f***ing clue, hahaha.

I started using it on TinierMe though.


----------



## Hanami (Jul 29, 2016)

life.. this is cheesy lmao

hanami: Japanese tradition of enjoying cherry blossoms and welcoming spring
cherry blossoms: beautiful but short-lived


----------



## strawberrigod (Jul 29, 2016)

I was looking for a new persona when I started getting into forums and more of the online gaming community when I started my first year of college. I noticed every night I'd always get 2 little boxes of strawberries every night from the little convenience store on campus and since then it had become my favorite fruit! c: I then decided to become the god of strawberries!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 29, 2016)

Rosie had moved out of my town recently, and I was devastated, so I decided to name myself after her, as she is my favourite villager.


----------



## CometCatcher (Jul 30, 2016)

I've always loved astronomy as a child. Particularly comets. There was just something so beautiful about their icy, shooting star-esque appearance that I really liked. And then, as I thought about it, I wondered: What if I could catch them? Thus, the origin of "CometCatcher." I'd like to think that, if it were physically possible to catch a comet, I would catch it with a net. And then the comet would burst into silvery ice once I caught it. It'd be like catching a wish, in a way. To me, comets represent dreams and wishes.

I've had this sort of username ever since I was really young. If I can, I always try to use "CometCatcher" or some other sort of "Comet" username.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 30, 2016)

I finished Bakemonogatari and A-rara-gi? Uta-rara? idk


----------



## Cosmic Moonlight (Jul 30, 2016)

Myanus

JK that was terrible, but space


----------



## littletwinclouds (Jul 30, 2016)

i love sanrio's little twin stars! they've been my favourite characters for a long time now!

past / alternative usernames include:

goatling94 - i'm a capricorn, born in 1994

babygoat314 - again, capricorn! i needed to add a number to the end and figured 314 would be easy to remember because pi? when i explain it it sounds so ridiculous because i'm not even super into astrology and i hate / suck at math. but baby goats are cute as frick so i guess there's that!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 30, 2016)

Mine may be obvious from my signature  but I wanted something Zelda related, I'm not the most imaginative, so I couldn't find anything that wasn't already taken....so I went with linktothwworld. I might change it though, I have some seashells from somewhere


----------



## Cariicarky (Jul 30, 2016)

idek tbh, i was making a club penguin account when i was four and my older brother was like "how about carricarky" and i said "sure why not" and i spelled it with two i's instead of two r's


----------



## Sig (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Charlise (Jul 30, 2016)

sakura miku said:


>



OMG I HAVE THAT NENDOROID!!!!!


----------



## Chelsaurus (Jul 31, 2016)

I wish I had a cool username Im just not very creative with making names up etc

Mine came from a few years ago I got given a cheesy little money pot and on top of it was a dinosaur and on it was my name Chelsea and they had wrote saur at the end so it said 'Chelsea-saur', under it was a small description of what type of person I was from my name hahaha there never was my name on anything like that like a keyring or whatever except for this money box lol!

So when my friend saw it in my room he just always joked about it- but I took the last 3 letters out of my name


----------



## Hexxy (Jul 31, 2016)

A really long time ago, I was thinking of cool sci-fi usernames and I came up with Hexacific. I never really used it on anything until a couple years later when I remembered making up that username. I never really used it on most websites so I decided to use it on a site (i forget which one) I thought the name was too "Intense" so I came up with different variations. I came up with HexxyDexxy and used Hexxy as my nickname.


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 3, 2016)

I love birds with a passion, and I always thought that having just 'bird' something as a username was boring, so I dug deep into my German side and came up with Vogel Beine, literally meaning bird bee, bird bird or bird chick, depending on how you wanna look at it. I meant it as 'bird bee' because I'm also fond of bees quq


----------



## MidnightBelle (Aug 3, 2016)

Yesterday I heard a bell at midnight which was pretty cool. Also my middle name is Belle so I decided to call myself MidnightBelle


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2016)

It's a portmanteau of *psy*chedelic and tie-*dye*.


----------



## maekii (Aug 3, 2016)

Combined random letters until I liked the way it looked.


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 3, 2016)

It relates to my name and the 'C' just sounds cool ;p


----------



## Discord (Aug 5, 2016)

Well Iggy Koopa is my favorite Mario character ever since I began playing _New Super Mario Bros. Wii_ and I actually enjoyed him ever since as my favorite character and Koopaling in the entirety of the series.

Then I got (obviously) involved in the brony fandom, when I watched MLP for the first time, the first episode I ever watched was "The Return Of Harmony" since I heard about a goat-unicorn type of villain in it. That episode was really amazing not only for the plot or the characters; It was because of the villain: Discord. He quickly grew to be my favorite cartoon villain and MLP character in the entirety of the series. 

Then I took it to a whole new level and became a Dislestia shipper once I saw the Season 4 Finale and shrieked at that scene at the end where he gives Celestia the flowers, I honestly never shrieked so hard in my life. So after a daunting task of saving up TBT, I changed my username to Discord.

(Can't wait for him to appear in a future Season 6 episode)


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2016)

From the Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask


----------



## Romaki (Aug 20, 2016)

When I was 10 I was playing around in the chat option of my DS Lite (I think) and just wrote random ****, one of it being mini riedy. I dunno why, but I did. A few months later  we got internet and I registered on Neopets as mini_riedy. That name turned into miniriedy which turned into Riedy as my online/gaming name. When it's used I go back to miniriedy.


----------



## Limon (Aug 20, 2016)

My username on dA as L3M0NL1M3 and in that same year I made this account so I just shortened it and L3M0N5 was born.


----------



## Renmei (Aug 20, 2016)

The origins of my name are in a manga series called Fairy Navigator Runa~ The main character's mom is named Renmei and I thought it sounded pretty and so I first used it in my Pokemon Conquest run.. Then it just went hiding until like a month ago when I remembered it again~ c: I am actually trying to change my nick everywhere where it isn't Renmei or Renmei-hime just because I can :'D


----------



## Aquari (Aug 20, 2016)

this


----------



## Lydon (Aug 21, 2016)

My real name.


----------



## xara (Aug 21, 2016)

since i've changed my username since i last posted here, my new username is based off of Harley Quinn, except i changed it to harlequin, since that's what Harley Quinn's name comes from


----------



## piichinu (Aug 21, 2016)

so i was on the flight rising forums and like there was this super cringy thread title that i clicked and naturally it lead to a super cringy anime thread that i couldnt help but read and one of the anime characters was named hiyori and i became obsessed with the name 2 seconds later (if u ask my friends about it theyd tell you i wouldnt shut up about the name for a while) and then i changed to it on tbt


----------



## cornimer (Aug 21, 2016)

It was my name on buildabearville.com and I've used it on every forum I've ever signed up on


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 21, 2016)

I lost an account on a game once called Itseleanor, and thus, Iwaseleanor was created.


----------



## Heyden (Aug 21, 2016)

I use Heyden as an alternative to Hayden sometimes


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 21, 2016)

SO THIS is how Nightbae won my pink house!

(did a giveaway of a pink house to whoever guessed the origin of my username)


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 22, 2016)

Take a wild guess. It's hard, I know.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 22, 2016)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Take a wild guess. It's hard, I know.



so.......pizza?


----------



## Antonio (Aug 22, 2016)

_"As my hopes and dreams begin to shatter, my life just didn't matter...:_

That's not the original but i got the name Shattered from some edgy quote i wrote last year. Some people may assume it's based on SU but no, it didn't.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Aug 22, 2016)

I'd like to think that HopeForHyrule is pretty self-explanatory, but basically my thought process went like this: "Link is Hyrule's sole ray of hope against Ganon", so...yeah.

I also think it'd make a kind of awesome band name, lol.


----------



## Artistra (Aug 22, 2016)

I was in love with art since I was a kid so I wanted a name that represented that. I was called "Painty" before this one and that stuck for a while, because painting was the first form of art I ever did. But I began to hate it. So I thought of a new one--the one I have now. It has 'Artist' in it (broad term, as there are many kinds of art) and -tra was a feminine suffix.


----------



## Samansu (Aug 22, 2016)

When I was in high school and getting into anime I tried to translate my name, Samantha, into Japanese. It turns out I was wrong and it should be Saman*sa*, but I like Samansu better now!


----------



## Brittnay (Aug 22, 2016)

Brittnay Matthews is my favourite character from the youtube series MPGIS, so I went with that lol


----------



## frio hur (Aug 22, 2016)

this game, even though i've never actually played it.


----------



## Koopa K (Aug 22, 2016)

Discord said:


> Well Iggy Koopa is my favorite Mario character ever since I began playing _New Super Mario Bros. Wii_ and I actually enjoyed him ever since as my favorite character and Koopaling in the entirety of the series.
> 
> Then I got (obviously) involved in the brony fandom, when I watched MLP for the first time, the first episode I ever watched was "The Return Of Harmony" since I heard about a goat-unicorn type of villain in it. That episode was really amazing not only for the plot or the characters; It was because of the villain: Discord. He quickly grew to be my favorite cartoon villain and MLP character in the entirety of the series.
> 
> ...


Fluttercord is OTP, obviously. :}


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Aug 22, 2016)

I wanted a name that truly represented who I am. Something that would let people know right away who I was, and what my life was about.

But that name was already taken, so I added my birth year and my brother's birth year to the end.


----------



## Cazqui (Aug 23, 2016)

It's the name of my favorite Guitarist.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 23, 2016)

I don't feel like dancing no sir no dancing today


----------



## Grimat (Sep 13, 2016)

3 letters of my surname combined with the 3 letters of my first


----------



## Rabirin (Sep 13, 2016)

After finishing sailor moon, I literally became obsessed with the show still am so I knew that I wanted something sailor moon related and since this is known to be an animal crossing forum bam, I just fused the two words together. unoriginal ik


----------



## Tracer (Sep 13, 2016)

I wanted the username Void, but it was taken.. So I just made up Voiku


----------



## Kurashiki (Sep 13, 2016)

after my 2 favourite characters from the video game 999 akane & aoi kurashiki


----------



## Javocado (Sep 14, 2016)

My name is Javier. I love avocados. Fuse them together and they form the perfect ship name that just links together so well.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 14, 2016)

My dad's nickname is Bigger, and my mom was 34 at the time that I first used it. This was back in 2009, and I've grown to extremely dislike it.


----------



## FOXHOUNDL7 (Feb 9, 2017)

Well, take a seat, as this story has got some explaining to do. My Name FOXHOUND L7 is derived from the video game series Metal Gear Solid in which there is a Unit of Elite soldiers in a Special Force group named FOXHOUND, I was like "woah, these guys are bad***!" So I eventually started to make a clan like the group with friends (which still runs today) we made a base, a flag, have an entire plot of land in the forest. We really enjoyed having the label of FOXHOUND plastered on everything. We had our base, our training, our Tactics, but we were missing one thing, and that thing was code names I (being the founder of the group) declared that we all needed code names and we all agreed, My Real Name is Liam so I am referred to as FOXHOUNDL7 the L in L7 is derived from Liam, The 7 is the number of initial founders of the group. We gave other members names such as FOXHOUND J7, FOXHOUND B7, FOXHOUND X7, FOXHOUND A7, and so on. I hope this was interesting. And thank you to whom ever read this in its entirety.


----------

